# ATL-Birmingham and Back



## TVRM610 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well, I decided that it had been too long since I last rode amtrak so on my days off, I headed down to Atlanta for an Amtrak Excursion. I boarded #19 on Tuesday Morning (6/26/07), and I rode to Birmingham and spent a few hours, then took #20 Back.

#19 Arrived about 30 min. late into Atlanta, not too bad. I boarded the train and was off to a great start. The car was a very newly restored coach with very nice blue colors. Outlets were available at every seat, and the restrooms were much improved. The Conductor and Car Host came through and were very friendly, they made everyone laugh, and created a very good vibe in our car. I was very happy to know that Breakfast was being served until 10:00 in the diner, so I made my way towards the front of the train. The diner was a somewhat newly refurbished car, I have seen it before, it reminds me of the Talgo train out west. A starlight type ceiling, seats in green, and a counter with seats at it (although they were not being used). This was my first time to experience SDS and I must say that I could not tell a diiference. We had two servers, one cook, and one LSA on our car, and the LSA didnt do anything except take our money. The diner staff in this car was very good, and I got my french toast very quickly. I must say that the French Toast is just as good as it always was, honestly I could not taste any difference. My only complaint about SDS is the plastic coffee cups. The lounge car on the train was also brand new (as far as being refurbished). It was one of the new Diner Lite cars, but being used as a standard lounge. It looks great, with the blue and wood colors. I thought the seating arrangements were very odd, but other than that, the car is great. We arrived into Birmingham very close to on time, not once on our Southbound trip were we ever stopped by a signal.

The North bound Crescent was about an hour late, so I had a 3 hour layover in Birmingham. I walked around downtown, looking for a "unique" place to eat. Well after not finding anything, I settled for a great sandwich at the quiznos. After I walked around a bit, I went back to the waiting room and chatted with a family that was taking their first train trip ever.

#20 Arrived Birmingham about 40 min. late, I boarded the train and found a very different experience on the Northbound trip. There was not much friendliness from the crew, although they were polite for the most part. The car was very old, still in the orange colors, and the windows were a bit dirty as well. The lounge was also older, booth seating on one side, and lounge seating on the other. It was nice to see a lounge with something other than booth seating, although the booths are very comfortable.

I had dinner in the diner, but breakfast had been finer! The car was a very old dining car, and the staff was far from friendly. Again there were 2 servers, one cook, and one LSA. The LSA and one of the servers was arguing about the other server in the middle of the isle right after we were seated. Service was VERY slow, and VERY unfriendly. I asked one server a question, while he was picking up plates at our table, and he said that he "was busy" and walked away. (In the time it took for him to tell me he was busy, he could have answered my question). The quality of the food was fine. I ordered the braised lamb shank. It was very tender, but did not have a whole lot of flavor (it compared with dishes that I have ordered previous to SDS however). The potatoes and carrots were also good, as was the salad. I was glad to see real glasses used for wine service.

The train moved along very fast, and I am pleased to report, we arrived into Atlanta still only 40 min. late, despite having to wait for signals a couple times enroute. All in all it was a very fun experience, and I am glad to know that Amtrak is still running well. My overall impression of amtrak is still the same, a great way to travel! I cant wait until August when I get to take a longer journey.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## George Harris (Jun 27, 2007)

TVRM610 said:


> The train moved along very fast, and I am pleased to report, we arrived on time into Atlanta, despite having to wait for signals a couple times enroute.


From 40 minutes late out of Birmingham? That is astounding. I did not think there was that much slack in the schedule. I would not thought this possible without fudging on the curve speed limits a few mph, and in the current situation of control that usually does not happen.


----------



## XNWA (Jun 28, 2007)

TVRM610 said:


> Well, I decided that it had been too long since I last rode amtrak so on my days off, I headed down to Atlanta for an Amtrak Excursion. I boarded #19 on Tuesday Morning (6/26/07), and I rode to Birmingham and spent a few hours, then took #20 Back.
> #19 Arrived about 30 min. late into Atlanta, not too bad. I boarded the train and was off to a great start. The car was a very newly restored coach with very nice blue colors. Outlets were available at every seat, and the restrooms were much improved. The Conductor and Car Host came through and were very friendly, they made everyone laugh, and created a very good vibe in our car. I was very happy to know that Breakfast was being served until 10:00 in the diner, so I made my way towards the front of the train. The diner was a somewhat newly refurbished car, I have seen it before, it reminds me of the Talgo train out west. A starlight type ceiling, seats in green, and a counter with seats at it (although they were not being used). This was my first time to experience SDS and I must say that I could not tell a diiference. We had two servers, one cook, and one LSA on our car, and the LSA didnt do anything except take our money. The diner staff in this car was very good, and I got my french toast very quickly. I must say that the French Toast is just as good as it always was, honestly I could not taste any difference. My only complaint about SDS is the plastic coffee cups. The lounge car on the train was also brand new (as far as being refurbished). It was one of the new Diner Lite cars, but being used as a standard lounge. It looks great, with the blue and wood colors. I thought the seating arrangements were very odd, but other than that, the car is great. We arrived into Birmingham very close to on time, not once on our Southbound trip were we ever stopped by a signal.
> 
> The North bound Crescent was about an hour late, so I had a 3 hour layover in Birmingham. I walked around downtown, looking for a "unique" place to eat. Well after not finding anything, I settled for a great sandwich at the quiznos. After I walked around a bit, I went back to the waiting room and chatted with a family that was taking their first train trip ever.
> ...


I took the same trip in March. I also found nothing in the downtown area of Birmingham. But 2 blocks from the station I found the city shuttle bus which I took to the University area where I found lots of shops and eating and wateringholes. The best part of my trip was the return, The lounge attendent was very friendly and sat with several of us at times. On the trip to Birmingham the dinning car was closed.


----------



## TVRM610 (Jun 28, 2007)

George Harris said:


> From 40 minutes late out of Birmingham? That is astounding. I did not think there was that much slack in the schedule. I would not thought this possible without fudging on the curve speed limits a few mph, and in the current situation of control that usually does not happen.


Actually George, your right, that was too good. I thought the scheduled arrival time was 8:38PM, however the scheduled departure time for the AM trip (#19) is 8:38AM. When I looked down at my watch and saw that it was 8:40 when we arrived at Atlanta, I though we were on time. Later that night when I wrote my trip report, I forgot to double check the schedule! So we were still around 40 min. late arriving into Atlanta. I must say that even that is doing pretty good, considering the number of times we stopped or slowed for signals coming out of Birmingham. Sorry for the mistake!


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jul 23, 2007)

I have made this trip many times over the years. It is a natural for me as a quick fix. The one thing I always do, though, is find out if the southbound is on time first and then make my reservations. There is no longer too much to do in downtown BHM that is true. It does have a nice downtown library.

I always want to eat dinner on the way back. When the train is on time that can be kind of hurried, since the time changes ahead on you one hour while you are travelinig. The diner opens on Central time ;but then, boom, all of a sudden ti is an hour later and an hour closer to ATL. Sometmes it has been close.

Similar going south, it has to be really on time for them to serve breakfast out of Atll-sometimes I get that, sometimes not.


----------



## Sam Damon (Jul 23, 2007)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Similar going south, it has to be really on time for them to serve breakfast out of Atll-sometimes I get that, sometimes not.


Bill,

I'm not sure of your QTH, but if one is north of Atlanta, I suppose you could board the SB Crescent at Gainesville, and stand a better chance of getting breakfast.

Of course, if you're south of Atlanta, Gainesville is not the best option for boarding.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jul 24, 2007)

Sam Damon said:


> Bill Haithcoat said:
> 
> 
> > Similar going south, it has to be really on time for them to serve breakfast out of Atll-sometimes I get that, sometimes not.
> ...



Actually I live just a few blocks from the ATL station. Thanks for the thought , though.

Certainly the very far suburban area NE of ATl is very clsoe to Gainesville.


----------



## Crescent ATN & TCL (Feb 1, 2008)

Just so you know 99% of the time you could do the same thing between ATL and Tuscaloosa. The timetable shows 20 arriving 20 mins before 19 but this never happens in practice. 20 is halted a mile outside of TCL and held for 30mins until 19 loads and passes, assuming 20 is on-time. They obviously don't take into consideration the sidings and number of platforms when making schedules. If you are familiar with the area you know that the two closest sidings are one south just outside of TCL and one north in Vance at the Mercedes plant which is over 10 miles away. There is a closer small siding in Cottondale that could accommodate Amtrak for the passing but NS removed the signals essentially making it a set-out track.


----------

